# You guys will love this one



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm on my phone so I can't cut and paste the photos but I'm sure somebody will.

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/5864566736.html


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2016)

Great imagination


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 12, 2016)

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2016)

seems like a good deal, 5 bar frame with a DD and WD


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 12, 2016)

There sure is a whole lot to look at there.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 12, 2016)

That's pretty good engineering right there. Must be pretty heavy. Wonder how it handles?


----------



## John zachow (Nov 12, 2016)

The cigar box on the rear rack is where he hides the Nitro tank.


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)

I'd buy it.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2016)

catfish said:


> I'd buy it.



You should.  Something like this is for the guy that has everything.


----------



## spoker (Nov 12, 2016)

the ultimate rat


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks like something Bricycle would build.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wonder how that two speed holds up when you hit it at full throttle! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2016)

I just noticed that it has a 2 speed on it too


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Wonder how that two speed holds up when you hit it at full throttle! V/r Shawn




That's what the WD front brake is for. Stopping in a hurry.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2016)

so who got it?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 14, 2016)

Probably Chris since he posted it


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Probably Chris since he posted it



Don't worry guys. It'll be up for sale in less than a week...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2016)

lol...It wasn't me


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2016)

Ha! Instead of joking the bike you should of been calling on the bike! Doh!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2016)

Speechless...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't think we were joking, most of us liked it.


----------

